# Mini Super Spine Vanes- FITA/Distance



## vaneinfo (May 9, 2005)

VaneTec is now offering a vane that is perfect for the small diameter shafts used for long distance or FITA shooting.
This vane is made of the V-Max materials just like our other products.
It is 1.750" in length
.330 in height and weighs in at 2.8 grains.
Absolutely no noise or vibration with awesome flight characteristics as far as you want to shoot!
-No prep bonding
-Semi rigid blade
-Available in white, flo-yellow, flo-green, black and fire orange
Available factory direct - 50 packs
888-572-5251- vmaxvanes.com - [email protected]


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

makes a great indoor arrow vane as well!


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Is the base any skinnier?


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

VaneTec Vanes preform Fantastically for 3D also. 
I won 2nd place at the ASA Championship Classic this year shooting CXL 150 Selects with VaneTec Vanes :shade: 
Shoot'em and watch your arrow groups really tighten up :wink: 
Deborah


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Long Distance Vanes*

Are these minis going to be 1.75" or 1.8"?
Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*New Mini Vanes are 1.75 - Call VaneTec Direct*

The new mini Vanes for FITA are 1.75 inches, not 1.8 inches. I called VaneTec directly and they are send me a three 50-vane batches in their fluorescent colors. I have never done business with them, and the owner said he would send me an invoice; just send a check after I receive the new vanes. Wow, what service! 

The new vanes are very low profile, a little over 0.3 inches high. He said he worked on the design with Dave Cousins until Dave was satisfied. Good enough for me.


----------



## skip pecor (Jun 3, 2002)

*Info???*

Is there a web site??? Thanks,Skip


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

Skip;
You can find VaneTec Vanes at www.vmaxvanes.com
Deborah


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Call VMaxVanes for Mini-Fita size*

If you are interested in the new mini-FITA vanes, you need to call them directly at 888-572-5251.

The new mini vanes are not on the website yet.

- vmaxvanes.com - [email protected]


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Mini-Fita VMax vanes are a great value*

I received my mini-Fita VMax vanes. I am a diehard FlexFletch 187 vane user, but the VaneTec customer service and price are great. Lancasterarchery sells the FlexFletch 187 vanes for $8.99 for a package of 39 pieces plus a minimum shipping charge of about $7.00.

VaneTec, when I ordered by phone, sent me 150 vanes (three colors) for $7 for a pak of 50 vanes, and shipping was $1.20, and he invoiced me, and he included a self-addressed stamped envelope. Total was $22.20 for 150 vanes! 

VaneTec mini-Fita vanes are about half the cost when compared to FlexFletch 187's.

If you need arrow wraps, BowmanHunter on ArcheryTalk is the way to go.


----------



## mbu (Oct 22, 2003)

I just received my package with Mini Super Spine Vanes- FITA/Distance. VaneTec customer service and price was superb. 

I did not have a chance to use them yet, but they do look great I am sure that they will perform accordingly. 

MBU


----------



## IKWUDLS (Aug 2, 2005)

Anyone have a pic of this new vane yet?? Would it work on my ACC's for 3D too??


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Ikw*

I would probably pick the regular Super Spine 1.8's for 3-D. It's a great vane and works very well for Field Archery and would be great for 3-D as well.
Jbird


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

:cam: Need pic's. I have 3000 coming in 175's 3" & 4"


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I would like to order some this spring for outdoor FITA shooting. I am into indoors now and am shooting 2315's with feathers. However, I will probably use these on some ACE's or X-10's.

It would be nice to see some different colors. The FITA target has so many a yellow vane disappears in the gold and I imagine the orange will disappear in the 8 or 7 rings. The green might be OK, it should be dark though to show up in the gold. I would like to see purple or possible blue. I think translucence vanes in certain colors show up better.

I have been using some of the 2.4" with four vanes for 3-D and they are great. I have one arrow with a pierced vane, but its wound healed enough so it is still shooting like the other arrows. These vane are flexable but track and are the most durable vane I have ever shot.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## headnheel (Jan 28, 2004)

*VaneTecs*

I shoot the 2.3's on 2312's and I get the most amazing arrow flight over any other vane/arrow combination I've ever shot.Blow'em through your bag or 3D
target and it's hard to tell you had a pass through.............
.


----------



## djq (Aug 27, 2002)

*New vanes*

I have been using the new FITA vanes for awhile now, and believe me,
they are GREAT in all aspects. Couldn't ask for anything better.

djq


----------



## Dr Bob (Dec 12, 2005)

*vaneinfo*

I'd like to have my daughter try these new vanes. She shoots Easton Platinum Plus : size 1516. Will her shafts be too small?


----------



## vaneinfo (May 9, 2005)

*Shaft size/ 1.75 V-Max*

This vane was designed for shafts down to X10 sizes
so they should work great with her arrows.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

vaneinfo said:


> This vane was designed for shafts down to X10 sizes
> so they should work great with her arrows.


when I get mine in I will definitely try and put one on a nose hair cause I KNOW I got nose hairs bigger than X10 shafts :teeth:


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

*Vanes*

I am certain these vanes are a quality product. I do a lot of experimenting with archery items and vanes sems to top the list. Frankly every product I have bought made much of the same claim. In the case of vanes it was tighter groups . To me the way to sell these and other archery products that claim to improve accuracy is to provide testing after the machine shoot. For example: Select 6 archers that have about the same average scores or 6 relatively experienced archers and have them shoot a statistically significant number of arrows equipped with the same device (vanes in this case) from the same distance on the same target (Vegas or tighter lab devised target) in conditions as normalized as possible. (indoor no wind with same lighting etc) If necessary use standard deviation to differentiate the results with each product. Compare the results and if the difference is as significant as some maunfacturers claim, then you have a true innovation. I tested the T2 Turbine Tips against my best performers. I shot 250 arrows of each and the Turbine Tips were not as accurate as my control arrows. All were the same arrows, same vanes and same weight. The designers seems to not agree with my concept of testing products with the archers that are going to use them. Tightening the human deviation as they did with draw stops and peep sights will produce measurable improvements.

A Hooter Shooter will put the arrow from any bow in the same hole as the previous hole. Sure that will give you absolutes, and tell you if the groups with product A are tighter than product b under exact lab controlled conditions. This will be the basis for claims made. If any given archer can empiracally see that improvement then that will sell the product. Perceived improvement in accuracy last about 3 days. Actual improvement is measurable. Being sponsored by a manufacturer or receiving incentive dollars does not make the product better than a similar one. The pros can score well with most any equipment. This is evidenced when a Hoyt shooter switches to some other brand and still shoots well.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

karday said:


> I am certain these vanes are a quality product. I do a lot of experimenting with archery items and vanes sems to top the list. Frankly every product I have bought made much of the same claim. In the case of vanes it was tighter groups . To me the way to sell these and other archery products that claim to improve accuracy is to provide testing after the machine shoot. For example: Select 6 archers that have about the same average scores or 6 relatively experienced archers and have them shoot a statistically significant number of arrows equipped with the same device (vanes in this case) from the same distance on the same target (Vegas or tighter lab devised target) in conditions as normalized as possible. (indoor no wind with same lighting etc) If necessary use standard deviation to differentiate the results with each product. Compare the results and if the difference is as significant as some maunfacturers claim, then you have a true innovation. I tested the T2 Turbine Tips against my best performers. I shot 250 arrows of each and the Turbine Tips were not as accurate as my control arrows. All were the same arrows, same vanes and same weight. The designers seems to not agree with my concept of testing products with the archers that are going to use them. Tightening the human deviation as they did with draw stops and peep sights will produce measurable improvements.
> 
> A Hooter Shooter will put the arrow from any bow in the same hole as the previous hole. Sure that will give you absolutes, and tell you if the groups with product A are tighter than product b under exact lab controlled conditions. This will be the basis for claims made. If any given archer can empiracally see that improvement then that will sell the product. Perceived improvement in accuracy last about 3 days. Actual improvement is measurable. Being sponsored by a manufacturer or receiving incentive dollars does not make the product better than a similar one. The pros can score well with most any equipment. This is evidenced when a Hoyt shooter switches to some other brand and still shoots well.



I got a couple packs of these babies on the way.......:thumbs_up 

Since vanes are not $100/vane I don't need testing...just a number to call :teeth:


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

*Just order*

Good point since vanes are no where near the investment in other archery equipment. The point in my mind is that many of us are at the point of not believing any claims because we are in the mode of buying then trying. At $100 plus I can tell you the BT release bears this out. If I lived down the street from LAS I could probably save some money trying before buying. However, with most other Pro shops they concentrate on what pays the bills and that is hunting gear.

If the archery industry was held accountable to advertising claims as "being better than brand X" , I feel we would spend more time learning how to shoot better than experimenting with the latest thing on the market hoping it miracously improves our accuracy. Modeling arrow flight is technology we have right now. Modeling shooter variations is significantly different and extremely difficult, which is why no one is selling any such tool. Not hard over on this but with the ATA show around the corner when THE "new" things are introduced I just wish some were truly new and not just a variation on a theme.

Just some thoughts I had and certainly nothing more than my opinion. If it works for you and improves you fun and score than whatever wigit it is we buy was a good investment. However, if you buy something to make you more accurate then you often will be disappointed. Wouldn't it be nice to have some realistic expectations going into any archery investment?


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

> If it works for you and improves you fun and score than whatever wigit it is we buy was a good investment.


I agree.....I have never bought anything thinking it would make me more accurate or better. More quality practice does that. I have tried things to find what I might find more comfortable such as releases, grips, etc.....but nothing thinking I was getting a quick fix. I have had pretty quick fixes with certain bows I just shot better, can't lie about that. 

This is my first year shooting field, well getting into target archery for that matter...I have been shooting the 4" vanetecs on my hunting arrows. Out of a Hoyt Supertec with a whisker biscuit I couldn't be happier. Hence the no brainer to get these little bitty dudes.  

I don't get into advertising claims...I realize advertising works but I like to see what is out there and don't worry about the cheese fest:teeth:


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*vanes*

what size would work the best with gold tip ultralight for field shooting


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

*Field vanes*

I am sure you will get many suggestions on this one. In general if you look at your question from a comparitive viewpoint you would see that fiels archery is various distances and some are very long when you compare to shooting indoors or 3D.

I shoot 2" fletching on 2613's indoors. I have also shot up to 4" on the same arrow. Indoors is interesting in that it is a distance that doesn't afford the user a lot of correction time in flight. Most of us use heavy slow linecutters because we get a possible fraction more flight time and somewhat more stable arrow. Yet in 3D you are playing speed against arrow size. Speed to normalize out distance errors and size the get the best score. Shooting large slow arrows would be unusual in 3D and Field. Sensitivity to wind and trajectory typically result in smaller lighter arrows in field. You will see Gold Tips and similar ICS arrows being shot with 1"-1.5" vanes to resuce drag. Speed, drag, and stability are the unknows in the archers equation he is trying to optimize for his style of shooting. A finger shooter will not typicall use the exact same arrow and fletching as a release shooter using a D-Loop. Turbo-nocks for example are no compatible or designed for finger shooters(excluding the new ones made for fletched arrows). 

Ok so what do you use as a guide?
*Broadheads probably 4" arrows fletched helically
*Indoors try several to see which groups tighter for the arrow you plan to shoot. Large helicals will have some problems with non drop away rests.
*Field, rule of thumb is a usually smaller arrows with smaller fletching. Although some may argue as large a arrow as you can shoot stabily for scoring purposes. Bow poundage also comes into play here.Lighter bows need lighter arrows with less drag.

Hope this helps


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

redman said:


> what size would work the best with gold tip ultralight for field shooting



I'm setting these(1.75) up on gold tip UL 500's.....for field...265-270ish in speed...


----------



## Christopher Lee (Apr 14, 2005)

nuts&bolts said:


> I received my mini-Fita VMax vanes. I am a diehard FlexFletch 187 vane user, but the VaneTec customer service and price are great. Lancasterarchery sells the FlexFletch 187 vanes for $8.99 for a package of 39 pieces plus a minimum shipping charge of about $7.00.
> 
> VaneTec, when I ordered by phone, sent me 150 vanes (three colors) for *$7 for a pak of 50 vanes*, and shipping was $1.20, and he invoiced me, and he included a self-addressed stamped envelope. Total was $22.20 for 150 vanes!
> 
> ...


Does anyone know what's the price of the Mini FITA vanes now?


----------



## wmt3rd (Oct 20, 2004)

I just ordered some and the price was $7 something. Sorry can't remember the exact amount. I should have them this week.

Mack


----------

